# Good scan sheetmusic to xml program?



## OleJoergensen (Jun 5, 2022)

A friend called me for help transposing 5 songs and I need a good scan program, so I can scan sheetmusic and save them as xml file, import to Finale and transpose. 
Anyone who can suggest a good program?

(Im nor sure if this is the right forum to ask).


----------



## JJP (Jun 5, 2022)

Generally, I’ve found it easier to simply recopy the music. The problem with notation scanning is that you are relying on an OCR programmer to decide how to interpret the page and translate everything to XML and notation. The cleanup afterwards has often been more painful than inputting it myself, unless it’s something very simple. If it’s simple, then why go through the hassle of importing? Just quickly input it the way you want to see it.

I haven’t looked at Photoscore in a few years, but I‘ve heard it’s made some good strides. I’m curious if anyone else has tinkered with it recently.


----------



## Martin S (Jun 5, 2022)

I haven’t tried this, so I don’t know how well it interprets the scanned music or how much ‘cleaning up’ you’d need to do before exporting to xml. It looks quite full-featured and will even recognize pdf’s, too. Might be worth a try ?

https://scan-score.com/en/


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jun 5, 2022)

Thank you both. I will look into it….


----------



## playscore2 (Aug 19, 2022)

The PlayScore 2 app will help with this! It is very accurate and plays back music from taking a photo or importing a score (e.g., from IMSLP). Our premium subscription allows you to export MusicXML files to score editors like Finale smoothly and easily, then you can arrange your music there. 

Scanning Music into Finale with PlayScore 2:


----------



## rsg22 (Jan 4, 2023)

@OleJoergensen what solution did you end up with?

I need to be able to scan:

An orchestral score printed from a super-old version of Finale (I no longer have the digital file, only the printed score)
Several hand-written sketches and transcriptions (all single-staff)
Most of the software I found only recognizes printed music so I'm not holding out hope for the hand-written stuff.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jan 4, 2023)

rsg22 said:


> @OleJoergensen what solution did you end up with?
> 
> I need to be able to scan:
> 
> ...


Hello rsg22.

I didn’t buy any yet…..


----------



## PhilA (Jan 5, 2023)

For what it’s worth and it’s nothing to do with their post above. But after a recommendation from one of the Dorico devs (Actually it may have been Daniel) I’ve been using PlayScore 2 and it’s quite fantastic. I’ve mostly used it on piano and quartet type sheets but it’s been quite amazing. Give it a try you only need to buy if you want to do the exports.
After the recommendation this Sound on Sound review sealed it for me. I subscribe and use the export frequently. If you just want to test and play within the app it’s free.






PlayScore 2


PlayScore 2 is an iOS and Android app that performs OMR (optical music recognition) via a device’s camera or graphics‑type file import.




www.soundonsound.com


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jan 5, 2023)

Playscore looks good, are there any alternatives which are Windows based?

I've got a pdf of one of my dad's old original colliery brass band scores and it seems absurd to print it out, and hand scan it with my phone!!!!

Fun fact, I think my Dad notated it in the mid 90's using Sibelius 1.0!! Obviously the Sibelius file is lost in the mists of time but I still have a pdf!


----------



## Martin S (Jan 5, 2023)

If it’s a pdf I believe you can use scan-score (see post # 3) to convert it to midi/xml on both win and mac.


----------



## PhilA (Jan 5, 2023)

Yes. Don’t print it just email yourself the pdf (or stick it in cloud storage) and just open it in PlayScore.


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Jan 5, 2023)

rsg22 said:


> @OleJoergensen what solution did you end up with?
> 
> I need to be able to scan:
> 
> An orchestral score printed from a super-old version of Finale (I no longer have the digital file, only the printed score)


You could use PDF to Music (if you still have the pdf) and save the score as a musicxml.


----------



## micrologus (Jan 5, 2023)

I didn’t know Playscore 2, I just tried it and it’s incredible. It will change my workflow. I had to transcribe in MuseScore a lot of scores for my high school choir, but this will speed up the work!
pdf to music is great, but doesn’t work with image-generated pdf (scan).


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 5, 2023)

PhilA said:


> For what it’s worth and it’s nothing to do with their post above. But after a recommendation from one of the Dorico devs (Actually it may have been Daniel) I’ve been using PlayScore 2 and it’s quite fantastic. I’ve mostly used it on piano and quartet type sheets but it’s been quite amazing. Give it a try you only need to buy if you want to do the exports.
> After the recommendation this Sound on Sound review sealed it for me. I subscribe and use the export frequently. If you just want to test and play within the app it’s free.
> 
> 
> ...


Not available in the US App store?!?!?


----------



## Aldunate (Jan 5, 2023)

Newzik is very good, I got it after seeing a Dorico video. 
The web version is cool and, if you don't like subscriptions, you can pay for a lifetime option .


----------



## rsg22 (Jan 5, 2023)

nolotrippen said:


> Not available in the US App store?!?!?


I have access to it from the US app store, links here:








PlayScore 2 Sheet Music Scanner | PlayScore


PlayScore 2 takes traditional music scanning to the next level. Using the latest techniques in Optical Music Recognition (OCR for music).




www.playscore.co


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 5, 2023)

rsg22 said:


> I have access to it from the US app store, links here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange, it says: 
The item you’ve requested is not currently available in the U.S. store.


----------

